# [Risolto] ALSA problema con due schede...

## ka0s

Premettendo che ho i moduli alsa compilati nativamente nel kernel ho seguito tutte le istruzioni del manuale ma non riesco lo stesso...

avendo una scheda madre asusp4c800 c'è integrato:

```
Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

in più ho una sound blaster audigy

```
Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
```

Adesso, provando #alsaconf non mi trova niente, però al boot mi dà correttamente (come dice nella guida)

```
* Loading ALSA modules ...

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...     [ ok ]
```

Avevo aggiunto nel file /etc/make.conf la riga ALSA_CARD="emu10k1" (non è che va aggiunto anche quello dell'altra scheda?)

Questo è /etc/modules.d/alsa (ho modificato solo l'ultima riga mettendo 2 schede audio...)

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator$

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-emu10k1

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2

```

EDIT:

Guardate inoltre qui:

```
# cat /proc/asound/cards

0 [ICH5           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH5

                     Intel ICH5 with AD1985 at 0xfebffc00, irq 17

1 [Unknown        ]: Audigy - Audigy 1 or 2 [Unknown]

                     Audigy 1 or 2 [Unknown] (rev.3, serial:0x531102) at 0xdf80, irq 22
```

Come faccio a dire al sistema che la prima scheda dev essere la audigy? Infatti quando provo alsamixer mi fa configurare il volume per la prima (a cui non c'è attacco niente, perchè la casse sono collegate alla audigy...).

----------

## ka0s

* UP *

Sono riuscito a risolvere parzialmente, nel senso che ho disabilitato dal BIOS la scheda audio integrata e adesso mi vede la Audigy...

[Certo non è una soluzione che mi piace molto, anche perchè ho "aggirato" il problema e non risolto... se volessi usarle tutte e due insieme è possibile? (cmq per il momento non mi interessa...)]

Però si sente malissimo, quasi come se fosse una frequenza disturbatissima di una radio (e inoltre si sente solo dalla cassa centrale... ho un sistema 5.1)

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

## ka0s

RISOLTO  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

e per di piu ho fatto tutto da solo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ecco la soluzione (alquanto banale...):

ho disinstallato alsa-utils e ho ricompilato il kernel togliendo il supporto ALSA (ho lasciato solo Sound Card Support), poi ho seguito l'handbook usando l'ALSA Driver Package. In questo modo #alsaconf mi ha rilevalto la scheda audio. Ho riavviato (perchè alsamixer non partiva) e configurato a dovere.

Adesso sono con XMMS a palla!!! [ihih mi sa che sveglierò qualcuno a quest'ora  :Razz: ]

A parte tutto, mi si erano creati casini perchè avevo seguito la procedura con i driver inclusi nel kernel ed evidentemente non andava bene, o cmq sarebbe andata bene se avessi disabilitato prima la scheda integrata... sta di fatto che così facendo funziona, e anche bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Ma le schede le devi usare entrambi?

Io ti posos dire come fare per poterle anche usare tutte e due se ti serve

----------

## ka0s

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ma le schede le devi usare entrambi?
> 
> Io ti posos dire come fare per poterle anche usare tutte e due se ti serve

 

Onestamente adesso non ho bisogno di usarle insieme, però non mi dispiacerebbe capire come fare... visto che cmq quella che ho adottato non è una soluzione completa... se me lo puoi dire mi insegneresti qualcosa che non so  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-263469-highlight-multiple+alsa.html

Questa è la risorsa migliore, se hai ancora problemi dopo questa posta ancora

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avevo aggiunto nel file /etc/make.conf la riga ALSA_CARD="emu10k1" (non è che va aggiunto anche quello dell'altra scheda?)
> 
> 

 

Questo con i drivers compilati nel kernel non serve (anzi, a me dava problemi)

----------

## ka0s

SilverXXX: Grazie mille, appena avrò tempo proverò  :Smile: 

ProT-0-TypE: eh lo so, infatti me ne sono reso conto dopo  :Razz: 

----------

